# [Closed] 25+ DIY recipes / Celeste visiting / Shooting stars



## slzzpz (Apr 30, 2020)

I have 25+ DIY recipes if anyone would like to come over and look through them. You're free to take whatever you want, no cost!

Also have Celeste visiting giving out the galaxy floor DIY if you need it, she's wandering around somewhere.

Leave a post on the message board if you'd like. d:

Dodo: JSHJ2*


Edit for correct Dodo code*


----------



## spencerspencer (Apr 30, 2020)

Dodo code is invalid?


----------



## slzzpz (Apr 30, 2020)

Odd, re-opened gates! Here's a new Dodo: JSHJ2


Also editing OG post to reflect this new code.

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020

15 recipes left.

Leaving the gates open another 5 mins if anyone want to swoop any or need the Celeste DIY.


----------



## C_bebopp (May 1, 2020)

Omw


----------



## AthenaMykonos (May 1, 2020)

On my way thank you


----------



## slzzpz (May 1, 2020)

Keeping gates open until everyone leaves! 

Celeste was last seen at the westside beach.


----------



## Hanami (May 1, 2020)

Hi, thanks for doing this! I added you. May I come now?


----------



## slzzpz (May 1, 2020)

Hanami said:


> Hi, thanks for doing this! I added you. May I come now?



Sorry, just saw this! No problem. Hopefully it helps out my fellow island dwellers. 

I added you. Gates are open, Dodo code is JSHJ2.


----------



## elphieluvr (May 1, 2020)

I‘m on my way over, thank you for opening! I have horrible luck with Celeste recipes lol


----------



## icyii (May 1, 2020)

I'm hopping over for Celeste and DIYs! Thanks so much for hosting!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 1, 2020)

Oh whoops I just saw you had closed. Sorry about that!


----------



## slzzpz (May 1, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> Oh whoops I just saw you had closed. Sorry about that!



Sorry for the confusion! Still open, people are still coming and going. 

I'll stay open until people stop coming through. I'll update the post to let you guys know.


There's 13 DIYs left.


----------



## animalcrossing_Ari (May 1, 2020)

slzzpz said:


> Sorry for the confusion! Still open, people are still coming and going.
> 
> I'll stay open until people stop coming through. I'll update the post to let you guys know.
> 
> ...


Can I go? If your still letting people


----------



## wilky (May 1, 2020)

May I visit please?


----------



## slzzpz (May 1, 2020)

Everyone is welcome! Stay as long as you'd like, still open.


----------



## Melissanoelle (May 1, 2020)

sounds fun!!


----------



## Nfitz92 (May 1, 2020)

If like to come! I'll bring my recipes too


----------



## Applebunny (May 1, 2020)

I’d like to come for Celeste if possible!


----------



## slzzpz (May 1, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> I’d like to come for Celeste if possible!



Of course!


----------



## stargurg (May 1, 2020)

i'd love to visit please! c:


----------



## AutomationAir (May 1, 2020)

I'd like to come by if you're still open!


----------



## slzzpz (May 1, 2020)

AutomationAir said:


> I'd like to come by if you're still open!



Yep! I see you made it!


Btw, you guys are welcome to take any fruit, flowers, etc. free of charge.


----------



## Haileykitten (May 1, 2020)

Thanks so much x


----------



## slzzpz (May 1, 2020)

Haileykitten said:


> Thanks so much x


No problem!

Thanks to those who tipped, absolutely didnt have to! Too kind.


----------



## neeeeenz (May 1, 2020)

Still open? Would love to visit!


----------



## slzzpz (May 1, 2020)

neeeeenz said:


> Still open? Would love to visit!



Come through!


----------



## Elphie (May 1, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're still open :3


----------



## slzzpz (May 1, 2020)

Elphie said:


> I'd love to visit if you're still open :3




Yup! I see ya!


----------



## LunaLemons1 (May 1, 2020)

I'd like to visit if possible


----------



## slzzpz (May 1, 2020)

Everyone's welcome! Gates still open. I'm just wish spamming lol


----------



## Daisy189 (May 1, 2020)

Hi, I am on my way over! Thank you for doing this : )


----------



## tonkuri (May 1, 2020)

id like to come! thank you!!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (May 1, 2020)

Can I please come?


----------



## slzzpz (May 1, 2020)

Yep! Still have gates open!

I'll close up in 20 mins.


----------



## slzzpz (May 1, 2020)

Closing up the gates! Thanks for everyone who came and who tipped! Tips are never required but appreciate the kindness.


Take care and be safe my dudes.


----------

